# My First Vostok



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I've just bought my first Vostok and I'm very excited for its arrival. I was fortunate enough to be able to bag one with the Ministry case which means a much more useable 22mm lug width and I have several natos waiting for it. See what you think:










David


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice buy! For a holiday by any chance?

As for NATOs.... well, I'm sure Mr Putin will soon be making an appearance


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

A Scubadude, nice! I do like the case on that version too.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch!

Just don't get Mach & Renato started with the natos .................... :yes:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

NATOs on an Amphibia... pffff... that poor thing... :stinker:

Well done on your first Vostok, everybody should own one of this at some point!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Smart move, David.

This case shape is very good to wear and under appreciated I think. My favourite.

Oh, and it certainly suits a 'military inspired nylon one-piece strap'...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice buy, i use my scubs dude on a h4hs nato strap everyday for work and its bombproof so far :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> nice buy, i use my scubs dude on a h4hs nato strap everyday for work and its bombproof so far :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ah, I was thinking about a h4h nato - where did you get yours? I've seen a nice one at Monkeyswag.

David


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is nice. Would look good on some rubber. Is it from a dealer?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

royalwitcheese said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > nice buy, i use my scubs dude on a h4hs nato strap everyday for work and its bombproof so far :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


ive got a few from milstrap on fleabay but the h4hs site has them as well


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Many thanks Chris.

David


----------



## Lucas_brd (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty nice watch ! I'm still considering getting a russian diver !


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

go for it lucas :thumbup:


----------



## Allthegearnoidea (Aug 3, 2013)

Am hoping my Mrs orders one off of a certain Zenitar fellow for my 40th, have dropped hints bigger than anything tested in Siberia.... Lovely looking things.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

good for you mate, but that cant be all you want for the milestone birthday, get some nice nato straps for it as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Allthegearnoidea (Aug 3, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> good for you mate, but that cant be all you want for the milestone birthday, get some nice nato straps for it as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sadly, I may need to buy some myself. She took me to World Superbike last weekend.... What a girl!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

she is a keeper then lol


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

His older brother


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks great, congrats on the purchase


----------



## Leonhard (Sep 9, 2013)

the looking is nice and ...weird


----------

